# Issues with boot manager



## GunnerOnASpooky (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok...I was rrunning Vortex 2.8. Sbf'd back to .340, rooted, loaded up Cm7 nightly 120. Flashed 2nd init recovery in CWM, and tried to load Vortex as an SD rom. When i try to boot into Vortex, I get stuck on the boot logo. Any ideas?


----------



## kclap (Aug 27, 2011)

I had the same problem with all non 2unit roms until I installed	a newer superuser


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

GunnerOnASpooky said:


> Ok...I was rrunning Vortex 2.8. Sbf'd back to .340, rooted, loaded up Cm7 nightly 120. Flashed 2nd init recovery in CWM, and tried to load Vortex as an SD rom. When i try to boot into Vortex, I get stuck on the boot logo. Any ideas?


 Did you upgrade to GB you need GB to run boot manager?


----------



## NicT (Oct 3, 2011)

You are on froyo kernel cm7. You need to be on gb kernel to flash vortex


----------



## GunnerOnASpooky (Jul 8, 2011)

I will try the superuser update. I am on the GB kernel. Nightlies after 70 something were GB kernel. I was running Vortex before I tried to use Boot Manager, but as Vortex is not a 2nd Init rom, I switched to CM. Not to sound like an ass, but I have some experience with this phone, so I know my way around. I saw that Vortex 2.1 is listed as a supported rom, but the later builds (2.8) was what I was attempting to flash. Sorry for the delay in response, but I am deployed right now, so I don't get to check back here as often as I'd like. Any other inputs would be helpful and thanks in advance.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

\"GunnerOnASpooky\" said:


> I will try the superuser update. I am on the GB kernel. Nightlies after 70 something were GB kernel. I was running Vortex before I tried to use Boot Manager, but as Vortex is not a 2nd Init rom, I switched to CM. Not to sound like an ass, but I have some experience with this phone, so I know my way around. I saw that Vortex 2.1 is listed as a supported rom, but the later builds (2.8) was what I was attempting to flash. Sorry for the delay in response, but I am deployed right now, so I don\'t get to check back here as often as I\'d like. Any other inputs would be helpful and thanks in advance.


No cm7 nightlies are on the gb kernel yet. They are still froyo. The only gb cm7 is revnumbers unofficial. In order for boot manager to work correctly, your phone rom must be a 2nd init gb rom. I would dl the newest one from him, install that as your phone rom and everything will fall into place.

Btw, good luck and stay safe!!


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

\"GunnerOnASpooky\" said:


> I will try the superuser update. I am on the GB kernel. Nightlies after 70 something were GB kernel. I was running Vortex before I tried to use Boot Manager, but as Vortex is not a 2nd Init rom, I switched to CM. Not to sound like an ass, but I have some experience with this phone, so I know my way around. I saw that Vortex 2.1 is listed as a supported rom, but the later builds (2.8) was what I was attempting to flash. Sorry for the delay in response, but I am deployed right now, so I don\'t get to check back here as often as I\'d like. Any other inputs would be helpful and thanks in advance.


If you flashed the 340 sbf and didn\'t take an ota update you are on froyo. The official cm7 Nightlies are still on the froyo kernel. Revs Nightlies are on the gb kernel


----------

